# Kids Trailer in Urmston area to lend.



## Tharg2007 (10 May 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a kids trailer, are they any good? safe? reliable?

I'm thinking if there is anyone in the Urmston area with one of these that would consider lending it to me to try for a week or so. I'm clean and tidy so I wont mess it up or wreck it and you could come round so you know where I live, so if anyone is kind enough to do this I would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------

